# Watching the Olympic Broadcast in 3D- A Guide and Review



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Source: HDGuru


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Last night my family and I watched our first 3D Film - IMAX Hubble 3D. It took me about 10 minutes or so to get used to the 3D image. After that the overall experience was quite enjoyable. The glasses, as always, are a bit bothersome. Anything longer than that one hour movie and I would have had to have a break.

Today I watched about 15 minutes of the Olympics in 3D on DirecTV. In my opinion there was quite a difference between the IMAX film and NBC's production. While the '3D' portion of the broadcast was obvious, it just didn't seem to fit. It seemed like there was quite a bit of cross talk going on as well with my setup. I didn't have that issue the night before with the IMAX film though. 

I will experiment with this some more and report back. Right now my feelings towards 3D have not changed.


----------



## Mauritzvw (Sep 19, 2010)

I really enjoyed the ceremony in 3D. I am recording the highlights in 3D and will watch it when I get home from work. Curious as to how good the 3D is going to be on the underwater shots of the swimming.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Rather than continue this discussion in the News forum, I'll start up a new thread here.


----------

